# how tall was your baby at 1 and what did he mature to?



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

My colt at one year was 14 HH, he is not yet two years old. Last I saw him he was close to 15 HH, he turns 2 years April 2nd so I think he is going to be closer to his father's size of almost 16 HH by the time he matures fully.

Also I'm not sure which I perfer of the strings or anything, I've always just figured the HH, never predicted further.

The colt I'm talking about was part QH, his father was registered but his mother was a grade horse who I love to death. He was almost as tall as his mother at a year so I would go ahead and say he was probably about 12h-13h when he was 10 months.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

good topic! i've wondered this myself. we did a basic string "guesstimate" with koda and it looks like he'll end up around 15.1 or so at maturity. this was using the ergot to elbow measurement. as far as how tall is he now? idk. haha - i'll measure when i see him saturday.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks ladybug! ideally i'd love logan to be 15 - 15.2h tops. under 15 is a little small for my liking but either way he'll be a great trail horse im sure. would love to hear more feedback on the string tests. im going to string my two on fri and report back and then we can see where they end up lol!


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

My little mare is almost two and between 14.2-15 hh. Her mom was 18hh and her string test says 17hh. I'd be happy if she got to 16.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Skutterbotch said:


> My little mare is almost two and between 14.2-15 hh. Her mom was 18hh and her string test says 17hh. I'd be happy if she got to 16.


ooh that is about the same size as my WB 
has anyone done a string test that said a horse would be smaller than they actually turned out?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My colt is 13 hands at 8 months currently. I did the mid knee to coronet string test and it put him at 16.1 at maturity. The interesting thing is that both his parents are not that tall (sire is a QH, mom a Foxtrotter). His mom is 15.1 and I don't know what his sire actually measures but I met him once and he was only in the 15 hand range too. 

So I don't know if my guy is just shooting up tall early or if he will actually be that big. 

What kind of bothers me though, is that he used to grow like a weed, and since I weaned him about a month ago, he hasn't grown at all, at least weight-wise, since his weaning. I am hoping it is just weaning stress and he will rebound. 

Is it normal for there to be no weight gain for as long as a month after weaning??? He certainly is not skinny, but he does not seem to be growing either, since I weaned him. :?


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

From what I've heard the string test doesn't work with foals that young, because their legs are still growing. Once their legs are done, around 2 (maybe?), the string test can give you a rough estimate. Dulcinea, at 3, measures 16.2 and according to the string test should finish at 17. I guess I'll just have to wait and see


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Sonador was 14'1 at 1 year and 1 month. She will be 6 on thursday (St.partics day!) and she is 15'3. all of her family grew an inch after they turned 6 or 7 so I think she will make it to 16


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

sixlets said:


> From what I've heard the string test doesn't work with foals that young, because their legs are still growing. Once their legs are done, around 2 (maybe?), the string test can give you a rough estimate. Dulcinea, at 3, measures 16.2 and according to the string test should finish at 17. I guess I'll just have to wait and see


I have heard that the mid-knee to coronet string test is good any time after something like 6 months, because the growth plates in the fetlocks have closed at that point. At least that is what I think I read somewhere.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Ooh, how interesting. Not to steal the thread, but I've got a height question, too! If I have an almost two-year-old (will be two May 29) who is currently 14.1-14.2ish how tall would he likely mature to? He is an Arab and I have no idea how tall his parents are. Thanks! 

I did the string test on my guy, too, and it guesstimates about 15.1-15.2, but I don't know how accurate that is.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

I my 2 yr old Gabriella right now is about 15 hh. i dont know know for sure how tal she was at 1 yr cause i didnt check, but if i had to guess i would have to say she was about 14hh but idk. but like ai said right now shes about 15hh. her mother is a haflinger & father a qh/belgium. so shes got some pretty heftey feet lol


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

trailhorserider said:


> My colt is 13 hands at 8 months currently. I did the mid knee to coronet string test and it put him at 16.1 at maturity. The interesting thing is that both his parents are not that tall (sire is a QH, mom a Foxtrotter). His mom is 15.1 and I don't know what his sire actually measures but I met him once and he was only in the 15 hand range too.
> 
> So I don't know if my guy is just shooting up tall early or if he will actually be that big.
> 
> ...



hmm sounds interesting. my qh is 12.2 at 10 mo, and he too slowed down in growth spurts since weaning at 3 mos, but when he has them it will be a whole 1-2" in a matter of a few weeks. could just be how they grow.

for your horse not sure about the string test, but 13h at 8 mos does seem like your horse could easily hit 16h. my wb was about that big, now about 15h (or 14.3? i have to check later on) at 2. i will string test him tonite but we believe he should hit 16h or so, which sounds about on par with your horse.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

haleylvsshammy said:


> Ooh, how interesting. Not to steal the thread, but I've got a height question, too! If I have an almost two-year-old (will be two May 29) who is currently 14.1-14.2ish how tall would he likely mature to? He is an Arab and I have no idea how tall his parents are. Thanks!
> 
> I did the string test on my guy, too, and it guesstimates about 15.1-15.2, but I don't know how accurate that is.


that sounds about right - some horses will mature sooner than others. what i found with the arab baby that we had here several years ago coupled with a story from my friend, that a lot tend to come out on stilts haha. so they string test initially as if they will be much taller, but after the age of 2 their growth slows down a lot (compared to a WB who grows well into the ages of 5-6 if not more).

the arab baby here was about 13.3h as a 2yo. she's now 5 and is just 14.2 or 14.3 which is right in line with your boy pretty much, just add an inch or two


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I got my colt at 18 months, and I believe he was around 15.2. He's matured at 17 hands. At least I _hope_ he doesn't get any taller. He'll be 7 in April.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

CJ82Sky said:


> that sounds about right - some horses will mature sooner than others. what i found with the arab baby that we had here several years ago coupled with a story from my friend, that a lot tend to come out on stilts haha. so they string test initially as if they will be much taller, but after the age of 2 their growth slows down a lot (compared to a WB who grows well into the ages of 5-6 if not more).
> 
> the arab baby here was about 13.3h as a 2yo. she's now 5 and is just 14.2 or 14.3 which is right in line with your boy pretty much, just add an inch or two


Thanks! I just wanted to make sure I wasn't anticipating too much taller than he would end up being. But, I do know that he might for some reason never get to 15.1hh. I'm hoping he'll get to be 15.1-15.2 or else I'll look pretty silly! Everybody who seems him says that he'll be tall, though, so that is comforting.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I honestly don't know how accurate it is. I know that my Grandpa swore by it his entire life, but I don't have that much experience. Rafe was 14.3 at a year old and according to the string test, he should be just right at 17hh when he's done. But, he's hovering around 16 right now and he won't be 2 until July:sad:.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

smrobs said:


> I honestly don't know how accurate it is. I know that my Grandpa swore by it his entire life, but I don't have that much experience. Rafe was 14.3 at a year old and according to the string test, he should be just right at 17hh when he's done. But, he's hovering around 16 right now and he won't be 2 until July:sad:.


what breed is he? if he's a wb they tend to mature later and if he's 16 and isn't even 2, i'd say he will hit 17+ easily. my wb is coming 2 early may and is just under 15h i think (may be over by now i'll check) but he'll end up around 16h or so as he matures.

different breeds also grow differently and that's why im asking about QH babies since this is my first one. arabs tend to be born with VERY long legs but range in height from 14 - 16h with the 14.2 - 15.2 being the most common. wbs tend to grow later and well into their 6th year and sometimes even beyond that.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No, not a WB. He's a BelgianxQH, though the drafties tend to stop growing later than stock horses. We'll see, I suppose. I keep hoping that he'll just stop where he is:lol::roll:. I'm not going to hold my breath though.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

smrobs said:


> No, not a WB. He's a BelgianxQH, though the drafties tend to stop growing later than stock horses. We'll see, I suppose. I keep hoping that he'll just stop where he is:lol::roll:. I'm not going to hold my breath though.


yeah i was gonna say a QH Belgian is technically a WB (cross between cold blood and hot blood). while perhaps not a recognized wb breed, still a wb so yes to growth being slower. makes sense


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

trailhorserider said:


> I have heard that the mid-knee to coronet string test is good any time after something like 6 months, because the growth plates in the fetlocks have closed at that point. At least that is what I think I read somewhere.


I am not sure how tall my horse was a one, but I did do a string test, as mentioned by trailhorserider. It told us she should mature around 15.2 hands. Her dam was 15.3, and sire was 15. She matured at 15.1! Overall, I thought that it was a pretty accurate way to estimate height.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

okay well for my wb baby he is currently about 14.2, and the string test (both of them) put him between 16 - 16.1.

the qh string tests elbow to ergot at 14.3, but he's only 10 mos so i know that won't be as accurate. when i do the knee to coronary one it says 15.1 - 15.2 which seems right to me as he is currently 12.3h.

annnnnd both got gelded today YAY!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm not sure! I just know he had to be tall since he is 17.3! His father was 16.3 but I'm not sure of his dam.. She had to be tall!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

CJ82Sky said:


> ooh that is about the same size as my WB
> has anyone done a string test that said a horse would be smaller than they actually turned out?


Yup did a string test on our home bred.......said she was supposed to be 16.2......she is only just barely 16 hands.

Super Nova


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I really don't know where I got this string test equation from, but I have found it is the most accurate and I've used it on haflingers, paints, QHs and draft crosses. 

You measure from the middle of the knee straight down to the ground. Then plug it into this equation:

(inches from knee to ground/0.3)/4

Here is what I had measured from Apache a few years back. I think he was 2 at the time.

(18.5/0.3) = 61.667 61.667/4 = 15.4167 = just under 15.2 hands

Apache is now 6 yeas old and when I measured him last week he is right at 15.2 hands and that hasn't changed for a year now.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

so we did the string test from ergot to elbow today and he measured at 28.5" for that measurement. i'd guess that would have him top out around 15.1-15.3 for a full grown height. this will be interesting to look back on in a few years when he's grown. 

and to add - he's currently 12.3hh at the withers and 13hh at his butt.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

BTW - At the same time when I measured Apache from knee to cornet band it came out to be 16 inches. I really don't see him reaching that. And when I did the fetlock to elbow it predicted him to be between 16.1-16.2. Again - just not seeing it happen.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

My POA gelding was just shy of 14hh when he was a year old. I did not own him then but I did know his height. I got him when he was two and was probably around 14.1. I measured him a few days ago (he is 6 now) and he grew to about 15.1hh. I don't expect him to grow any further. And I always had thought he was still 14.2hh and I finally decided to measure him and I was suprised. My mothers older horse was said to be 16hh by my mother. She is actually 15.2hh. My mom knows hardly anything about horses, and I really didn't believe that the horse was that much taller than Moe.

I don't think I can be all that helpful because the only breeders I know around me breed Pony of the Americas. :3 My gelding is a very much so overgrown POA.


----------

